# Не переключаются регистры на басах



## angerov (5 Окт 2016)

Баян “Paolo Soprani Super Paolo”
Проблема:
регистры в левой руке почти не нажимаются (Баян куплен онлайн. Возможно, вследствие пересылки?)
Помимо этой проблемы _никаких_ других нареканий на качество инструмента нет.
Подскажите, что может быть причиной неполадки и как с ней побороться.
Спасибо!


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Окт 2016)

Там у хороших итальянцев зазоры- пара соток мм. Может, транспортировка была в плёнке? Нарушение режима влажности?
Тогда просто подержать инструмент в сухом тёплом помещении))...
Если не поможет- к мастерам...


----------



## angerov (5 Окт 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Там у хороших итальянцев зазоры- пара соток мм. Может, транспортировка была в плёнке? Нарушение режима влажности?
> Тогда просто подержать инструмент в сухом тёплом помещении))...
> Если не поможет- к мастерам...


Извините, не понял, что значит:
"транспортировка в плёнке"?


----------



## glory (6 Окт 2016)

Причин может быть масса. Начиная от сбившейся регулировки и заканчивая, как, скажем часто бывает на Вельтмейстерах, рассыпавшимися плстмассовыми втулками... А мы не знаем даже того какой свежести инструмент - именно это имел в виду Kuzalоgly - транспортировка нового...
СМОТРЕТЬ НАДА...


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Окт 2016)

glory писал:


> А мы не знаем даже того какой свежести инструмент К


Кроме этого, я имел ввиду и иное. 
Каюсь, один  раз, в очень жаркий июль, я отправил товарищу баян. Замотал его  в стретч-плёнку, упаковал, и отправил. В багажном отделении уж не знаю какая была адская жара и адская влажность... Только когда товарищ распаковал баян, там даже толкатели заедали в гребёнке, не говоря уж про регистровую машинку. Короче, там всё отпотело под плёнкой, как в теплице. 

С тех пор я при отправке летом дырявлю плёнку. Для вентиляции)).


----------



## angerov (6 Окт 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> не говоря уж про регистровую машинку


А как добраться до [левой] регистровой машинки?
Есть какие-то иллюстрации под рукой?


----------



## ze_go (6 Окт 2016)

angerov (06.10.2016, 20:09) писал:


> Есть какие-то иллюстрации под рукой?


а у Вас?))


----------



## angerov (14 Окт 2016)

ze_go писал:


> angerov (06.10.2016, 20:09) писал:Есть какие-то иллюстрации под рукой?а у Вас?))


----------



## angerov (14 Окт 2016)

Да-а-а...
Вот такая "проблемка" оказалась  И вовсе не с переключением регистров...
Как уважаемые форумчане оценивают сложность процедуры по возвращению выпавших частей на место?
Насколько реально сделать это самому (при условии, что ремонтом инструментов никогда в жизни не занимался)?


----------



## gerborisov (14 Окт 2016)

angerov/ писал:


> Да-а-а...
> Вот такая "проблемка" оказалась  И вовсе не с переключением регистров...
> Как уважаемые форумчане оценивают сложность процедуры по возвращению выпавших частей на место?
> Насколько реально сделать это самому (при условии, что ремонтом инструментов никогда в жизни не занимался)?


Верояность успешного ремонта - низкая. Ищите специалиста или потренируйтесь на отечественных образцах...


----------



## glory (14 Окт 2016)

Так я не понял.. Смотрим первый пост... И это не нажимаются регистры? Других нареканий нет?
Тут же, если по-грамотному, весь инструмент перебирать надо.. Не выпадают куски просто так..
А что не было слышно как сифонит воздух и куски торохтят внутри корпуса?

Ищите мастера...


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Окт 2016)

"Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза,
   Дела идут, и жизнь легка,
   Ни одного печального сюрприза,
   За исключеньем пустяка.
   
   Так, ерунда, пустое дело, 
   Кобыла ваша околела...
   А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза,
   Всё хорошо, всё хорошо!"


----------



## borisenok69 (29 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте! У меня кнопочный аккордеон Вельтмастер. Во врем игры стала пропадать фиксация на определенной клавише регистра. Например, включаю 
регистр, чтобы звучало два голоса из четырех. Когда играю, один голос 
начинает звучать не в полную силу. Получается, что рычажки переключения 
разболтались. Может как-то их надо смазать. Подскажите, пожалуйста.


----------



## vvz (29 Окт 2016)

У меня было подобное - ослаб винт на одной из тяг переключения регистров. Если снять крышку, можно всё увидеть.


----------



## borisenok69 (29 Окт 2016)

> Виктор! Как найти этот винт. Помогите, пожалуйста.


----------



## glory (29 Окт 2016)

Не морочьте себе голову, дело не в винтах... Ваша регистровая механика открывает шторки движением вверх. При слабой фиксации шторки под собственным весом могут закрыться. Чаще всего, если с фиксацией не справляются пружинки на клавишах регистров, ставят дополнительный фиксатор. Но это работа для мастера...


----------



## vvz (30 Окт 2016)

borisenok69/ писал:


> > Виктор! Как найти этот винт. Помогите, пожалуйста.


Вау... всё по-другому (у меня старый Weltmeister Seperato). Ослабленный винт был на середине тяги, из-за чего один голос не звучал (на самом нижнем регистре, высокий). 
Может, надо в этом открытом состоянии повключать регистр и посмотреть движение механики. Сам винтик был очень маленький, едва заметный...


----------

